# Touring Portugal September



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

im thinking of going fom calais straight down to Portugal with stop offs, originally we where going to spend 6 weeks in france but are now thinking of going to Portugal. We did france and span april/june and we had a really good time but we found france so expensive,food and camp sites, spain was cheaper but we found as they say you get what you pay for.
It would be nice to get some info on Portugal as we have never been, any good camp sites that take dogs and good for wheelchairs, also sites that are close to nice villages ,finally is it cheaper 
many thanks 
edd


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Edd, We started going to Portugal a few years ago now and we love it, I would say it is definitely cheaper, with the exception of diesel, but make sure you fill up before you leave Spain!! Any of the Orbitur sites are good value and most take dogs, do a bit of research on the net and you'll have a great time, good luck


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

My ACSI book is not to hand but I think there are a few sites in Portugal keeping costs to an absolute maximum of 15 euros a night. ACSI books might be sold out but it may be possible to get hold of one.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we first went to Portugal a year last Feb for a month and enjoyed the Alvor area, also Sagres we didn't find a problem with finding sites with our dogs, the one we use in Alvor is Camping Dorada.

Went back in Nov of last year and prices had shot up in those few months mainly due to the exchange rate, we were quite shocked.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a nice site between Luz and Lagos owned by Orbitur,we stayed there 2 years ago in Sept.It is equiped with a small shop,bar, restaurant and pool,quite a few brits were living or overwintering on the site and had nothing but praise for the place.If you are going to Lisbon and then travelling down to the algarve there is a town called villa nova de milfontes on the coast,liked the look of it we are going to try there for a few days on our Sept. trip.


----------



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

I spend the winter Oct - Apr in Southern Portugal and generally avoid the Orbitur sites like the plague, expensive and not very nice. A really nice place is Vila nova de Milfontes South of Sines. Two cheap and central campsites Camping Ferias (7.5euros inc electric per night for one) and Caming Milfontes slightly more expensive (0.5 euro). Lots of free camping places along the coast most of which are better than the Orbitur sites. Another nice place is Armaceo de Pera (Algarve) where I spent Xmas and new year (at the one slightly further out) and it cost me 116 euros for 16 nights inc electric, cheap as chips!!!


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

As you will see most people head straight for the algarve,but since you have time just travel down the coast from the top of Portugal all the way to the bottom some nice sites, great wildcamping spots and plenty of villages some good some not so good. must admit as far as sites go most are basic but you have plenty of room I use the ASCI card but this is not always the cheapest you can also get a book with all the campsites in portugal and you get a discount card with this also. Orbitar sites are all over the place it all depends what you want stopped at quite a few and no diffrence to these as to others again some good some bad but the most you ever pay is the price in the asci book also free wifi. You will also find the campsites away from the algarve very quiet sometimes just a couple of mh on but great for chilling out


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Ops for got to say cheapest site 2 adults one dog electric 4.80 euro a night
also food has gone up this year I would say it was Cheaper in Spain


----------



## Dunky (May 1, 2005)

*touring portugal*

I probably wont get in to Fuseta camp after giving you this tip - it is a smallish municipal site with no tourists or hotels and the camp is in the town so you do not need to take your van out - on the Algarve near Faro on the way to the Spanish border - Dunky


----------



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: touring portugal*



Dunky said:


> I probably wont get in to Fuseta camp after giving you this tip - it is a smallish municipal site with no tourists or hotels and the camp is in the town so you do not need to take your van out - on the Algarve near Faro on the way to the Spanish border - Dunky


 :lol: You and me and 99% of european motorhomers know this secret site.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*touring portugal september*

we have spent the last few winters in portugal and the only site we stayed on was an orbitor one at evora in central portugal 2weeks and another week the next year enjoying the rest after our long drive also a bonus to us was the free wi fi the rest of the time we have wild camped in and around the algarve with the many other nationalities that overwinter there the cost of living is less than france petrol and diesel about the same we make sure we time our journey through france to fill up as soon as we get into spain we also make a point of going to gibralter as diesel ,**** and spirits are far cheaper


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*touring portugal september*

Hi. Portugal is a great place, we have spent many winters there, but there are still cobble streets and pavements there, they even still lay them on the beach promenades so I am not sure how someone in a wheelchair would get on. bambi 2 :?


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*touring portugal september*

Hi. Portugal is a great place, we have spent many winters there, but there are still cobble streets and pavements there, they even still lay them on the beach promenades so I am not sure how someone in a wheelchair would get on. bambi 2 :?


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*touring portugal september*

Hi. Portugal is a great place, we have spent many winters there, but there are still cobble streets and pavements there, they even still lay them on the beach promenades so I am not sure how someone in a wheelchair would get on. bambi 2 :?


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, try looking at www.roteiro-campista.pt if you are looking for camp sites.
I hope it helps
Colin


----------

